
Longest-standing videogame record declared impossible, thrown out after 35 years - smacktoward
https://www.polygon.com/2018/1/29/16944736/atari-dragster-game-world-record-banned
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16263143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16263143)

93+ points

